# Black skin and Hydroquinone products bad for each other?!?!?!



## lexi452 (Sep 14, 2007)

I was researchig ways to get rid of my horrible acne scars and other scars, i cant afford any type of surger so i was looking at creams that can be bought in the store. I read a few articles saying that products with Hydroquinone can get rid of scars...but i also rea and article saying:

"Whatever you do -- DO NOT ever use any products containing a chemical called 'Hydroquinone'. This chemical causes an irreversible darkening of the skin (called 'Ochronosis) and it's long-term use leads to skin-cancer"

I was wondering if this is true, and if so what can a woman of color do to get rid of scars??


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 14, 2007)

ehh i think that's only in an extreme case

i used to use that but i stopped since my skin's pretty clear anyway

my bff swears by it...she wants to reverse the tan she's gotten 'cause she doesn't like that her face got darker

i mean if you stick with it YOU WILL see improevement...but personally i just use mu for my blemishes and wash my face regularly...my skin recovers from scars pretty quickly anyway

*edit the purpose of using creams like that is to mak your skin LIGHTER (or more even toned) so it's not going to make you darker

the thing you should remember is to use moisturizer w/suscreen whn you're done to protct your face from the sun's rays...if anything that is what is likely to cause any damage


----------



## monniej (Sep 14, 2007)

i had a severe reaction to a product whose main ingredient was hydroquinone. but my grandmother and my sister both use nadinola and there skin is beautiful. i think it's like most products out there. everything doesn't work for everybody. have you tried exfoliation or maybe an at home microdermabrasion kit? both have been known to deliver positive results in improving skin texture and appearance.


----------



## lexi452 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks, i think im going to make an appt with a dermatologist i have acne problmes as well as scaring issues so im hoping they can help.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 16, 2007)

You might try a retinol based product also. These are for evening skin tone and improving overall appearance. It'll make your face peel a bit in the beginning until it gets used to it, but it's helped me. You might also try a Vitamin C serum or lotion.


----------



## APPLE305 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Hydroquinone on dark skin is a no, no. It's like a bleach on your skin that can cause discoloration. I have seen many dark skin sisters use it to change to be a more carmel complextion and when they stop using it their face looks like an alien. I think if you do use it, try it elsewhere first as a test and see how it works. I had a friend who had serious acne scars use some products from Fair &amp; White that made her skin look beautiful an another friend use it and just look like Micheal Jackson in the face and the rest of her body didnt match. So use it with caution


----------



## nics1972 (Sep 28, 2007)

You know what, I am glad you started this thread. Thank you !! I have also wondered about this. I am East Indian and have some stubborn post acne blemishes.. not a LOT, but they bug me anyways. I did get some recommendations on hydroquinone products and was hesitant to use them for the same reason (mentioned in the starter post). I am wondering though, if it is safe enough to use on skin of my kind of color (kinda tan.. picture in avtaar) or to use it for just spot treatments..

Any opinions ? Thanks a ton.


----------



## SewAmazing (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been using Ambi skin tone cream for years, because it was formulated for women of color. It's main ingredient is hydroquinone. I use the oily skin formula. I wanted to clear up my acne scars and marks. It showed a big difference after using for 6 weeks, morning and at night. I was pleasantly surprised that I could use less foundation with use. I stopped using the cream at a point that I thought my process was completed. My marks slowly came back. I went back to using the product, tube after tube after tube, and it still works well. I guess I am on permanent maintenance, but I don't mind. In the summer though, due to the heat, I can only use powder foundation on my skin alone--it is too hot then for the cream. I LOVE the results I get with this product.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *APPLE305* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Hydroquinone on dark skin is a no, no. It's like a bleach on your skin that can cause discoloration. I have seen many dark skin sisters use it to change to be a more carmel complextion and when they stop using it their face looks like an alien. I think if you do use it, try it elsewhere first as a test and see how it works. I had a friend who had serious acne scars use some products from Fair &amp; White that made her skin look beautiful an another friend use it and just look like Micheal Jackson in the face and the rest of her body didnt match. So use it with caution Lol, yr so mean!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been using Ambi skin tone cream for years, because it was formulated for women of color. It's main ingredient is hydroquinone. I use the oily skin formula. I wanted to clear up my acne scars and marks. It showed a big difference after using for 6 weeks, morning and at night. I was pleasantly surprised that I could use less foundation with use. I stopped using the cream at a point that I thought my process was completed. My marks slowly came back. I went back to using the product, tube after tube after tube, and it still works well. I guess I am on permanent maintenance, but I don't mind. In the summer though, due to the heat, I can only use powder foundation on my skin alone--it is too hot then for the cream. I LOVE the results I get with this product. Were you using a sunscreen? Cuz they say that yr skin could redarken if you don't...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've been using a prescription hydro cream (4%) from my derm to even out my complexion. I have developed dark spots due to medication. She told me to use a sunscreen that's a minimum spf 30, and only place it on the dark areas. Yes, your skin will re-darken if you don't use sunscreen. I'm fond of Olay Complete Daily UV Moisturiser SPF 30. It will also re-darken if you do any soft of harsh exfoliation.

I've known women of color who used over the counter hydro cream too long, ruining their skin. This contains many additives and takes a longer period of time to show results. During my high school years, I had a darker toned friend that coated her entire face to lighten it because she did not like her beautiful complexion. Here face became 3-4 sshades lighter than her kneck and chest area, which looked sorta strange. I was really sad, her mom or a close relative should've sat her down and had a talk.

In any case, I'd speak with a derm and have a full evaluation before placing it upon my face.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 6, 2008)

I have heard this before. I avoid using it too because i have seen women who bleach and trust me..it aint pretty..especially when they start getting that obvious tell tale "darkening" of the cheeks.


----------



## SewAmazing (Apr 6, 2008)

No. I've never used sunscreen. I don't want too many layers of stuff on my face. Women use too many products! Look how simple men keep their skincare. I think we as women have Madison avenue selling us a bunch of hype!


----------



## PiinkLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi! So Im very experienced working in skincare...Hydroquinone is fine to use on any skin tone because it only targets and gets at the over production of melanocytes (Hyper pigmentation). Its a skin lightening agent not a bleach....it shouldn't lighten anywhere where there aren't dark spots... There are a few precautions when using a product with it in it though...You can only use it at night time, You have to wear sunscreen religiously, and you shouldn't use it more than three months. It is very effective for some but not my top recommendation there are so many other options out there, but I think going to a dermatologist is the best thing.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 8, 2008)

My mom said my dad uses it for his acne scars and it's the only the he's ever liked because it worked. And he's been using it for years...


----------



## tajameka (Apr 9, 2008)

Well i used to use nadinola often when i had acne marks and its the only one that really got rid of the dark marks. i saw improvement in less than a week! and so far i haven not any bad side effects, and i do not think i will because i have been using it (occasionally) for more than 3 years. i also do not wear sunscreen, but i barely stay in the sun. i will start wearing sunscreen now that i read about the potential effects.

Also, i notice my acne marks go away when i do the aspirin mask.

i also heard about vitamin C and aloe vera helping to fade away marks.


----------



## crunk4cocoapuff (Apr 10, 2008)

wow that's serious! this is good information tho


----------



## Betty Li (Dec 7, 2011)

making  an appt with a dermatologist is a good way . we should not make our face get risk by using some Chemical substance


----------



## buffalo1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Without question, the prolonged use of hydroquinone will cause irreversible hyper-pigmentation/excess darkening of the skin. The worst part of the onset of this condition is that it is so gradual over the years, you won't notice it until it's too late.  By too late I mean that no amount of hydroquinone will ever be able to re-lighten your skin.  And any amount that may cause moderate lightening could only be at extremely toxic, cancer causing levels. Another affect of this condition is that even once you discontinue its use your skin will get progressively darker as time goes on.  This is simply because all people generally darken as they age and as they age, are consistently exposed to sun. This natural darkening and aging process of time is simply heightened by the condition of hyper-pigmentation. The first warning signs of excessive and irreversible skin darkening is that you will need twice as much for the same results than needed at earlier applications. The body/skin build a resistance to hydroquinone, which essentially is the greater production and store of melanin in the skin.

   It's better to use natural products, PhamaClinix products etc, that don't use Hydroquinone when trying to eliminate blemishes that may return anyway. Its also important to remember that over time most if not all blemishes and acne fade away and that it may be better to wait that process out.

    For those who wish to use a skin lightening product for a "better" complexion, remember this feeling is a socially induced thought, that lighter is better.  As corny as it is, true beauty is about the person inside the face, the mind. Don't get caught up in the trap of trying to please people based on what your supposed to look like as if that look actually makes you a better person. There is no amount of vanity worth the irreversible damage and destruction of your face. Love it for what it is.

   I have seen the results of hyper-pigmentation with my own eyes. It's very serious and real.


----------

